
BBC Radio 3 Concert Sound: live output compressed using FLAC (Firefox only) - open-source-ux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/taster/projects/radio-3-concert-sound
======
open-source-ux
For those of you not familiar with BBC Radio 3, it is a mostly classical music
station, but also features world music, jazz and arts coverage.

More info on this project:

 _" This pilot offers Radio 3 in the highest possible audio quality so that
our audience experiences our output exactly as it left the studio."_

 _" For the duration of the pilot we are providing a simulcast of Radio 3's
live output compressed using FLAC, so it sounds every bit (no pun intended!)
as good as when it left us."_

 _" Because the specification for how to do this is so new, only Firefox (51
or greater) on desktop is able to play our stream"_

 _" Note that you’ll need a decent broadband connection – we’d recommend at
least 2mbps to avoid buffering."_

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/taster/projects/radio-3-concert-
sound/i...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/taster/projects/radio-3-concert-sound/inside-
story)

------
Esau
Considering that most people cannot tell the difference between a high bitrate
MP3 and source, it would seem to me that this will be wasted on most people
(myself included). That said, it is nice to have the option.

------
uwu
> Sorry, this trial only works in new versions of the Mozilla Firefox browser.

wow

[https://caniuse.com/#feat=flac](https://caniuse.com/#feat=flac)

